# Hackberry Rod & Gun



## Captain Buddy Oakes (Nov 27, 2007)

JUNE 2020 STARTED WITH A VERY LOUD â€œGET THE NETâ€ -Great day on the water today. Some Fishermen throwing hardware came back to the dock with some pigs up to 6 pounds while others returned with limits of Speckled Trout and Redfish. THE BITE IS ON - Call 888.762.3391 while the bite is on and come take advantage of the very special June pricing. Check emâ€™ out https://hackberryrodandgun.com/photo-gallery/nggallery/photos/june-2020-photos


----------

